# What is the quality of the Chinese and Korean Rhinestones from Nova Rhinestone Depot.com?



## Tricia (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi
I'm new to the business and I am getting ready to purchase some rhinestones from Nova Rhinestone Depot. It is my understanding that they only sell the economy/chinese stones in 1/2 (72,200 stones) or full (144,000 stones) bags. Before I make this purchase I just want to make sure of what I am buying.
I am leaning towards buying chinese stones. Please help me. What is the quality of these stones?
Thanks you.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you buying the hotfix stones with the glue on the back?
If the glue isn't good your stones aren't going to stick very well.
Glue quality is the main issue I have heard about for the Chinese and Korean stones.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is no way I would buy the Chinese rhinestones... Their Korean is fine...but you do not have quality control on the chinese as they are molded I understand...in any case, you will have some misformed, glue not on some and enough of irregular shapes on some that they will not brush in templates easily.. This is just my opinion and worth what you pay...zip...zero...but still I just don't think the savings over the Korean is worth the hassle


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You will save money on the Chinese rhinestones until your customer washes the shirt and 1/2 the stones are at the bottom of the washing machine. Glue is the big issue. You can tell just be looking at them they are not as nice as the Korean and they don't do any quality control. I would stay away from them and pay a little bit more for the Korean.


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

does anyone have a link to a site where i can buy some korean stones from please.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Krorean Rhinestone is much better than Chinese Rhinestone. I am from China and have been in this field for many years. The glue, shape and shining of the Chinese Rhinestone is not good. I suggest you pay more to buy Korean Rhinestones.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else on this thread. I have bought the Korean rhinestones from Nova and I like them, but I would not buy the Chinese rhinestones from anyone. They just are not worth the trouble.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also agree with everyone the korean will knock your socks off compared to the chinese Stones.

upgrading from there would be 
machine cut,
swarovski,, ohhhhh nice
buy some samples from a few different places,, 
Fall in love with the ones that will work best for you.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

A nice high end stone that is often over looked is precosia... they don't advertise much but have very high standards


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

plan b said:


> A nice high end stone that is often over looked is precosia... they don't advertise much but have very high standards


I agree, a beautiful stone, precosia is, sorry i left that one out, it is less expensive than the Swarovski, but very faceted, and full of light.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## 80EastTrendz (Aug 23, 2010)

I have heard ShineArt and Nova as two names mentioned for purchasing quality stones at I assume reasonable prices...but no prices seem to be listed on site. Does anyone know if prices are simply quoted when you call them? Also, as I am just getting started I am thinking they are going to require very large minimums...any info on a good source that may not require hundreds of gross?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You can get price lists from both companies by sending them an email. They will gladly send it to you fairly quickly.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A good supply list for stones and materials might be in order if it hasnt been done. I know reading through several threads can confuse folks, it has for me.

Better yet for a stones novice such as myself...

1. where do I buy the transfer materials and what to buy.
2. Where are good quality heat fix stones for a reasonable price.
3. A simple design software for design, dont need a cutting app. Needs to be able to save as eps, svg, or an AI format.

This info would save me a trip to the iss show. I have a school lined up for tees but just a bit confused and dont know my way around the rhinestone hurdles.


----------

